# Jesus Rueda



## TrevBus

The spanish composer Rueda, until the Naxos release of his Sym. #3 'Liz'(Light) and the other release on the same label of his Piano Music, was probably unknown outside of his native spain. While his music can be difficult and dissonent, it is also listner friendly, at least IMO. I only know of these 2 recordings. This a composer I want to know more about. I hope his other symphonies will be recorded, if they haven't already.


----------



## Selby

I'm intrigued.

I've been spending a lot of time with the works of Lorenzo Palomo, and loving them all. Can you say any more about Rueda or your knowledge of contemporary Spanish composers?


----------



## science

Here is his wikipedia page: Jesús Reuda.


----------



## SilverSurfer

Hello, in fact, his first 2 symphonies were recorded before:

http://www.amazon.es/Sinfonias-Joven-Orquesta-Nacional-Espana/dp/B00155BSZK

And he has also more works recorded, like those for percussion mentioned on wikipedia.

I'm from Catalonia, so I could answer some questions about Spanish composers.


----------



## hreichgott

Here is an Impromptu for piano, which upon a casual listen seems like a grandchild of a Chopin impromptu





And a string quartet


----------



## drfaustus

I was a student of Jesus Rueda. I know his processes of composition. Truly, is a fan to classical pianists.

This is one of his last orchestral works best:


----------



## Guest

Contemporary Spanish composers are some of my favorites. Rueda is not necessarily at the top of the heap for me, but he is a good one for sure. I enjoy not only the two more conservative Naxos releases above but of course the great KAIROS disc of quartets and the disc by the Arditti quartet; I have not been able to hear the Col Legno release yet.


----------



## drfaustus

Rueda is not on the top for me too. I prefer José María Sánchez-Verdú, Mauricio Sotelo or José Manuel López López.

Rueda is very conservative...


----------



## Guest

drfaustus said:


> Rueda is not on the top for me too. I prefer José María Sánchez-Verdú, Mauricio Sotelo or José Manuel López López.
> 
> Rueda is very conservative...


I haven't listened to Sotelo enough, but I enjoy his KAIROS disc a lot. Lopez, Sanchez-Verdu, Lopez Lopez, Parra, Posadas, and so on... and then the slightly older generation of Halffter, Marco, Guerrero, De Pablo, etc... Spain has a ton to offer


----------



## drfaustus

I'm glad you like the spanish composers. I recommend you the most internationals: Sánchez-Verdú and Héctor Parra. They won the Von Siemens Prize. Sánchez-Verdú was also my music master.


----------



## Guest

While I already love Parra and Sanchez-Verdu, I came here to say that I listened to another Sotelo disc today finally: _De Oscura Llama_.

Spain is one of those countries today that doesn't get a lot of credit in the more "mainstream" avant-garde (whoa oxymoron), but, like Denmark, for instance, is producing gem after gem. I started with the composers presented on KAIROS and those composers led me to labels like Verso where I have been exploring their national output intensely.


----------



## drfaustus

Yes. In fact. Some spanish composers like aforementioned are producing an avant-garde music. 
To start with. Do you think that in Uk (with Thomas Adès in the head) or Finland (with the backward movement to the composers like M. Lindberg and the new-melody to K. Saariaho) are in avant-garde? Is Spectralism newer?
You have mentioned three composers that depends on the last avant-gardes. H. Parra is coming from B. Ferneyhough plus electronic music.
If there exist two composers to make a personal music in the european outlook, They are Sánchez-Verdú and M. Sotelo. The first one, stems to the concrete music inaugurated by Helmut Lachenmann and S. Sciarrino. But, Sanchez-Verdú goes beyond mixing the Islam culture, and other cultures references. Noh’s Theatre, Sufism, medieval esthetics, hebrew tradition, etc. and, references to Literature, Painting or Architecture, for example. If we think about him, we can not take for granted, the relationship with the space, colors and sounds in an attempted to recreate in a new area of perception. In some concert of Sanchez-Verdú, appears the Auraphon. An instrument made up for him.
M. Sotelo has done a mix of Art-music with Flamenco music. It is very spanish, certainly, but no more personal and new. This is Intertextuality. The most important resource to post-modernity.


----------



## Morimur

drfaustus said:


> Rueda is not on the top for me too. I prefer José María Sánchez-Verdú, Mauricio Sotelo or José Manuel López López.
> 
> Rueda is very conservative...


Verdú is certainly an interesting composer; one of the best practitioners of high modernism.


----------

